# [DUP] Paßwortabfrage verschwunden

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich war gestern dabei, ein paar Pakete zu aktualisieren, hatte dazu vier Konsolen in Gebrauch und keinen X-Server. Irgendwann waren mal alle vier Konsolen beschäftigt, ich wollte aber abfragen, wie es jetzt mit dem Plattenplatz aussieht und eine fünfte Konsole aufmachen. login kommt noch, Benutzername wird angenommen, danach müßte die Paßwortabfrage kommen. Kam aber nicht, sondern erneut die login-Abfrage. Hm. root angegeben - wieder keine Paßwortabfrage. Konsole also nicht benutzbar. Ich dachte, es liegt vielleicht an der Rechnerauslastung.

Als alles duchgelaufen war, habe ich den Rechner neu gebootet - und jetzt komme ich gar ncht mehr rein. das login-Prompt erscheint, aber ich werde nicht nach einem Paßwort gefragt, stattdessen erscheint "login" erneut. Was kann da los sein und wie komme ich wieder ran?

----------

## dakjo

Du hast pam upgedatet aber kein etc-update durchgeführt.

Da hilf nur livecd rein. chroot. etc-update.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Du hast pam upgedatet aber kein etc-update durchgeführt.
> 
> Da hilf nur livecd rein. chroot. etc-update.

 

liveCD ist klar. Aber etc-update ist gewohnheitsmäßig gelaufen :-(

----------

## slick

Vermutlich das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487844.html , sprich: shadow neu emergen

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vermutlich das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487844.html , sprich: shadow neu emergen

 

Tatsächlich, shadow war der Schuldige. Das muß mir da irgendwann als Abhängigkeit umgekrempelt worden sein, und ich habs nicht gemerkt.

----------

## slick

Dann schliess ich mal als DUPlikat, zu dem Thema gabs diverse Threads

----------

